# Another new car tomorrow...Z4M going to be sold



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*Vauxhall Vx220 2.2 with supercharger *


















*Engine:*
2.2 Ecotec
M62 Supercharger conversion
Dual Pass Mod on inlet
Pro alloy Turbo rad
Pro alloy CC pre rad
Large CC header tank
EGR Cheater
Piper 4-1 exhaust manifold
Chris Tullett 2.5" 200 cell cat section
Modified miltek backbox (converted to 2.5")
Cool thermostat
Cooler temp fan switch (this enables the fans to come in at 98degrees and not 106degrees)
CMS stage 2 SC map

*
Suspension and braking:*
Mintex 1144 pads
Gaz adjustable coilovers, 425/525 springs (Recently rebuild by Gaz with new valveing and new 2 piece spring mounts and longer bumpstops)
Standard NA wheels with Correct Dot Bridgestone's 
Team Dynamics 1.2 16/17 wheels with semi slicks

*Misc:*
Vinyled windscreen surround, Vinyled V grill, Vinyled Mirrors
HID Xenon 6.5k dipped beam, white LED sidelights
Headunit with aux input
Venair heater pipe
Resistor pack removed and replaced with a FET so no more fan speed problems
Recent Geo at BoT with increased camber on the front
Up rated rear engine mount


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

That was quick, how long did you have the *** for?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Since October.

Great car in the sunshine.

Costs alot to run as a commuting car and I also can't afford to track it as tyres/brakes etc are very expensive. After modding the TT I also have got the bug and the Z4M is a complete car. Doesn't need mods and the ones you can buy are stupidly expensive.

My idea is to use this as mainly weekend and track car and then buy something else for the week. Would like a A3 or 3 series but budget is the killer there. At the moment I'm in Focus territory. lol


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice mate.

Did you not fancy a QS though?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

That looks like fun


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

dg74 said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> Did you not fancy a QS though?


Too slow and too heavy :wink: lol

On a serious note have now driven one the handling and fun factor is in a different league on the right road. £ per smile is an utter bargain.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

I like this alot mate! And I said I was NEVER gonna sell my TT.......well maybe, maybe not!  :?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

It does look like a lot of fun like


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hark, don't know why but my gut says you will be back in a TT soon  Looks like fun though


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Not with a torque plateau like that! Jeebus, that'll be a hoot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome 

I love how teachers are always bleating about how poor they are :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Loving your quest for power mate :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

manphibian said:


> Awesome
> 
> I love how teachers are always bleating about how poor they are :lol:


Most do moan Luke but I don't reckon I'm one of them. I would love a pay rise but I think I get paid a fair amount. I don't think many people in any job say that tbh. Anyway it's almost half of the price of the Z4M.



> Loving your quest for power mate :lol:


lol me to


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice one!!

Looks like fun!

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Hark said:


> Most do moan Luke but I don't reckon I'm one of them. I would love a pay rise but I think I get paid a fair amount. I don't think many people in any job say that tbh.


True that


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

lordy, looks like a ride out is in order, mate. Am away next week, but must get a closer look soon 8)

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Nice one!!
> 
> Looks like fun!
> 
> :roll:


Not as quick as yours yet. You keeping well Steve? Sorry I missed the BBQ. Things weren't too great then.

Be good to see you Stu. Bizarrely still have those wheels in my garage that we spoke about.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like fun Matt mate, nice one 

Look forward to having a look at it closer 

Paul


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I recently drove a 220 and an Elise (both top end...Elise had a tuned Honda engine  ). It's made me think my track day ambitions in my TT are a bit off centre. I've been on drives out with these two along with other even more serious machines, Noble, GTR, Caterham, Porsche, TVR amongst them (PistonHeads) and I can confirm the 220 and Honda'd Lotus are quick and handle well.

ENJOY...have lots of fun.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Post script: When you need new pads try Ferodo DS2500 (road and track or DS3000 track day only). Mintex 1144 pads are Ok but the Ferodo are better IMO.

Joe


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Post script: When you need new pads try Ferodo DS2500 (road and track or DS3000 track day only). Mintex 1144 pads are Ok but the Ferodo are better IMO.
> 
> Joe


Cool, got mintex fitted at the mo. Had a Ferodo on the Brembos on the TT and they were good.

Chucking it down with rain here so stopping me going out for a proper play.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am very envious mate, that looks awesome - totally driver focused.

I thought you said it was n/a on Facebook?

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Another car! :roll:

Looks too driver focused for me, I like my creature comforts 

Have you thought about just giving up on cars and strapping a rocket between your legs?


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks like an amazingly fun car to drive!! Jealous


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I am very envious mate, that looks awesome - totally driver focused.
> 
> I thought you said it was n/a on Facebook?
> 
> Charlie


It is a NA mate. It's a standard NA that's had a Cobalt S/C strapped to the side of it which with an exhaust/chargecooler and mapping takes it from about 150bhp up to a touch over 160bhp.

It's pretty quick but not turbo shove, very linear so at first I didn't think it was that fast.

I took it for a run tonight around a private industrial estate. When you wring it's neck it's pretty relentless, power doesn't drop off until you hit the limiter. Cornering is amusing to say the least.

As to the posts about it being overly driver focused, it is great fun and the plan is for it to be a second car. If I get enough for the Z then I'll be looking for a diesel or 1.6 petrol A3. See what I get.

Most comical thing so far is the fuel. Z4M was getting 18mpg daily with low/mid twenties on the motorway.

Having sat on the motorway on Saturday for over 2 hrs doing 70 when I drove it home, today I filled it up. It's only got a tiny tank so although I thought it was below 1/3 I still only filled with 18litres.

Anyway I worked out fuel vs mileage and I've managed 42.5 mpg. Not sure how, but made me smile.


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

Hark said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I am very envious mate, that looks awesome - totally driver focused.
> ...


10bhp from a charger?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> It is a NA mate. It's a standard NA that's had a Cobalt S/C strapped to the side of it which with an exhaust/chargecooler and mapping takes it from about 150bhp up to a touch over 160bhp.


It WAS NA  I presume you mean 260 not 160.

I loved the turbo I drove, but getting in and out was just clown shoes 

Charlie


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Hark said:


> Since October.
> 
> Great car in the sunshine.
> 
> ...


Correction! It is an amazing car in the sunshine! 

I can't believe you are selling it already mate! As you know the Z4M is one of my all time favs. Funny thing is that I want to own a VX220 one day too. We both have the same great taste in cars!

I would love to get a Z4M here in the UK but I think fuel costs and servicing might just be too much. They are an absolute bargain to buy right now for what you get but if you drive it hard (like you must!) the fuel, tyres, brakes and servicing will be twice as much as the VX220.

I love the VX but I think you will will miss the Z4!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think I'll miss the Z4M as much as everyone keeps telling me. I haven't bonded with it at all. Dunno why that is.

Sometimes it's because it doesn't feel like the £50k car that the original invoice tells me it is. Plastic creaky dash etc. Put it this way I haven't thought the VX220 was much more rattley in comparison. I've the build quality to be lacking compared to the TT which was 5 years older than it.

Mods for the Z4M are stupidly high prices, which makes putting any mark on it fairly difficult. Exhaust note was lovely at first but I on a blast it's not loud enough either. 

Took the VX220 for a drive out in the country to my brothers and it's sublime on the twisties.

Only pain in the ass at the mo is swapping 3 cars around at night to put the VX in the garage. Getting boring really quickly.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

You didnt bond with the Z4M as its a BMW mate :lol: They dont do anything for me mate 

Anyhow, looking forward to having a look at the VX next week buddy 

Paul


----------

